# I had an idea for a pneumatic prop



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Mod, please move if this is in the wrong section. 

Create an abnormally large or mutated mosquito sucking the life out of a victim. As the skeeter sucks, its abdomen grows larger and redder while the victim shrivels up. 

You could connect the two by using the victim as a reservoir and the skeeter as the intended target. As for sounds, at the start of the sequence, have the victim screaming for help and as the skeeter is drawing out the blood, have the victim make gurgling sounds until shriveled up.

The interiors of the victim and skeeter abdomen would be inflatable balloons capable of multiple inflation/deflation cycles. How to hook it all up, I leave to you. Unfortunately at this time, I don't have any sketches. Maybe later...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Quit yer yapping a build it already.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

DC, I'm just the idea guy. I let others build the heavy stuff.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

All talk, no walk.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nag, nag, nag. If you want to fund my ideas then I'll build. Otherwise quit griping. At least I'm contributing.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm beginning to suspect that Devils Chariot is The Archivist's 'alter ego' lol


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

> All talk, no walk.


lol


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Please don't insult DC that way!! I would like to keep him as a friend. I am my own separate entity.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

alter ego maybe, Bizzaro DC, probably.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

For the skeeter you can use a red balloon under some dark material with slits in it so when the balloon inflates the slits will open to show the red balloon. You can even add a few leds in the balloon. Another balloon for the human stomach controlled with some air valves. I am not sure how you would do the shriveling maybe some small balloons in the cheeks under very thin latex. add a controller and a sound board or hacked MP3 player and it could work.


----------

